# Java Fern question.......



## doug105 (Oct 28, 2005)

I asked this question on another forum and got no answers, so I'll try here.
Do the terms "needle leaf" and "narrow leaf" java fern relate to the same variety or are they 2 different varieties?

Thanks

Doug N


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Supposedly, they are. The 'needle leaf' is supposed to be narrower. I have yet to confirm that for myself though.


----------

